# Frequency variation



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 6000 watt Westinghouse portable generator. Running no load, it puts out 123v ....63 Hz. When I run my compressor, the voltage stays about the same but frequency drops to 62. I guess what I am asking is what is an acceptable frequency range for a portable generator that is used for shop tools, which are 60 cycle. Is 63 too high?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You're fine Slime. It's common to set the frequency just a bit high, 63hz, so that when under a full load you still are at/about 60hz.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks aandpdan!


----------

